# Africa-Europe Challenge 2011-2012



## AfricaEuropeChallenge (Dec 10, 2010)

The Africa-Europe Challenge kindly invites you to take part the

Africa-Europe Challenge 2011-2012. The AEC project is the ever first

yacht race and events around Africa. The special feature of the race:

participants can enter for even a single leg.

*The main features of the race:*

- The racing fleet sails around the African continent starting from

Malta at 24th July, 2011. Transits the Suez Canal, sails to South

Africa and Gibraltar, finally finishes to Malta until the end of May,

2012.

- The whole race contains 15 legs and 23 stopovers, the fleet visits

13 African and 3 European countries. The total distance is almost

13,000 nautical miles.

- Cultural events and touristic programs on every stopover.

- AEC fleet meets the Volvo Ocean Race in Cape Town at December, 2011.

- Safety first: the leg passes the pirate infested area (Gulf of Aden

and North Indian Ocean) is out of the race, yachts will be shipped by

a special yacht transport carrier defended by allied naval forces.

- Privately and jointly owned yachts may enter between 40 and 60 feet

LOA.

- Ten Dufour 44 Performance yachts can be chartered for the whole race

or even for single legs.

- Crews can enter the whole race or even single legs.

- National teams can be formed: their yachts must take part the whole

race but crews may change even leg by leg.

- Three racing divisions: Racing, Cruising and Open.

- The AEC provides Media and Sponsorship Package, which shall

determine the media rights and sponsorship opportunities.

Please note, that participants have 5-20 percent discount if enter

more legs or the whole race and have 10-30 percent time discount if

you early enter the race!

For more information visit our website or do not hesitate to contact

us! We are waiting for your interests.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank you for posting. I'd point out that you need to follow the special interest full disclosure rules and include your relationship to the Africa-Europe challenge in your signature or title.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Aaaaa dog, 

I would think with a handle that is the SAME as the "notice of race" being posted, "would" tell most that this person is probably "paid staff" or at least some high up volunteer! Not sure they really need to go to the trouble of the relationship in sig or equal!

Worst case, one could call this SPAM, but reality is, it is a notice of race by the owner/sponsor of the race. Pretty cut and dry when I saw it this morning. 

Marty


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Making assumptions like that can get you into trouble... I prefer that they make their relationship very CLEAR.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Claifications about how they plan to get everyone safely through the Gulf of Aden/Indian Ocean (past Somalia, in particular) would be nice too.


----------

